# Benjamin Britten's Four Sea Interludes



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

To celebrate Britten's 100th birthday today, here is a great performance of the Sea Interludes, along with a few of my thoughts:

Four Sea Interludes


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm performing the _Albert Herring_ Interludes instead this semester, in context of the opera! There are 2 scene Interludes, one in Act I, the other in Act II. The Act II Interlude features alto flute.  Unfortunately there is no excerpt on youtube, but you can hear the alto at the beginning of this:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> To celebrate Britten's 100th birthday today, here is a great performance of the Sea Interludes, along with a few of my thoughts:
> 
> Four Sea Interludes


It's also a quite intense and poignant performance, as Maestro Bernstein was terminally ill at the time. Indeed--unfortunately--this would in fact be his last appearance before his untimely death.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Two replies to TiomothyJuddViolin (TJV) and Huilunsoittaja (Crazy name, crazy girl; henceforth H/CNCG):
First of all TJV and H/CNCG, your bloody user names are not conducive to snappy replies! 
Anyway, more importantly, it seems dear old Benjie Britten is in the news these days - check out these links to recent newspaper articles in the British press (specifically, The Guardian) :
1) http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/21/benjamin-britten-music-hundredth-anniversary-birth
2) http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/20/britten-centenary-watch-the-staged-canticles
3) http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/21/benjamin-britten-100th-birthday-celebration
4) http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/15/when-oliver-knussen-benjamin-britten
5) http://www.theguardian.com/music/quiz/2013/nov/22/britten-centenary-quiz

Enjoy, and report back to us as soon as you can !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> Two replies to TiomothyJuddViolin (TJV) and Huilunsoittaja (Crazy name, crazy girl; henceforth H/CNCG): !


Call me Huilu.  That is the root of the whole word mean _Flute_, which the rest just serves as a suffix.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Call me Huilu.  That is the root of the whole word mean _Flute_, which the rest just serves as a suffix.


Pretty. It's kind of onomatopoeic. (Not to derail the thread.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Weston said:


> Pretty. It's kind of *onomatopoeic*. (Not to derail the thread.)


Yes isn't it? I've thought so too.

Anyhow, I think Britten now makes it to my favorite composers list, whereas before I simply didn't know him well enough to make a judgement of liking or disliking. It was really fun to have performed the Albert Herring last night, and the audience enjoyed it too. And I will do it 3 more times!


----------

